# Plowing accessories / resources for new truck



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

I’ve got a truck on the way, coming in a few weeks – ’04 F-250 SD with ~40k miles. I’m looking for a couple accessories for it, but haven’t found many nice sites or resources for any of them so I’m looking for some suggestions for sites/catalogs, and/or modification ideas.

I’m thinking of getting…
Backrack Headache (w/ toolbox arm ext. and center light-mount)
Delta Pro Toolbox (black Al.)
Reverse lights (2x mounted under rear bumper)
Flashers in all corners
Auxillary light switch (want something clean that looks OEM – no wires or cheap stuff)

Any info would be appreciated.

Thanks,
m


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

solar said:


> Backrack Headache (w/ toolbox arm ext. and center light-mount)
> Delta Pro Toolbox (black Al.)
> Reverse lights (2x mounted under rear bumper)
> Flashers in all corners
> Auxillary light switch (want something clean that looks OEM - no wires or cheap stuff)


...So I've been browsing the site all day (definatly missing plow season). I've found tons of links for Hide-a-way lights, but still haven't found any nice looking switches that look like they could pass for OEM.

Anyone have any nice installs for a 250, or any other Ford? I'd love to see some pics to get ideas.

Those with Backracks + tool boxes, do they block your visibility much?

thanks in advance for any help and advice!


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

For lights/strobes check out AWDirect.com, they have a lot of stuff. Not sure how their prices stack up to other places though.

For my reverse lights I just bought cheaps ones from a local auto parts store.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

For the switches I would go with the upfitter switches found in the 05 and up trucks, I put them in my 03 it was plug and play...Here is a pic 









The panel to the right is custom made not finished just for mock up...but you get the idea fits right in the cubby, just cut slots for the tabs and it locks in, then there was a plug in the fuse box which matched the plug for the upfitter switches with only 2 wires in it so i transferred the wires from that connector to the upfitter connector and plugged it in. Then the switches worked i just had to add a J fuse to the open spot in the fuse box and it was done!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Let me know if you need any more pics and I will see if i can get some uploaded....for strobes try here-
http://www.lshlights.net/catalog/1__60_watt_hide-a-way_strobe_kit_whelen_s660cccc_2118465.htm

They are reasonably priced and they have good kits...


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

M&M - 
I don't "need" them, but I'd love to see them - that's the setup I was looking for.

Also, mind if I ask where you picked up the switches?

Great looking install!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you for the compliments I will get you some pics tonight, send me your e-mail. I got the switches and wiring from www.y2kford.com
I believe it cost 80 for the switches and harness....I will shoot some pics of where I plugged it in, the J type fuses and some night time shots of the switches...
Mike


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I almost forgot here are the part#'s for the switches and harness
switches part# 5C3Z13D730AAA
harness part# 5C3Z14A303AA


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow. Awesome information.

I'm expecting your next post to be that you called, placed the order for me, and they'll be at my doorstep in 5-10 business days.  

I'm trying to PM you my email, but as a newbie I think I'm restricted. Thanks again for the help, I'd love to get that setup on my 250. Clean & OEM = very nice. 

thanks!
Matt
email is my name @communitymowing.com (trying to avoid more spam)


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M: Nice looking switches. I haven't wanted to put any switches in my new truck because I like how the interior looks. Those switches may just change my mind!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you i will post some more pics tonight, of wiring/lit up and what not...Ill tell you what I didnt want to add anything either, but Looked at my dads 05 took some measurements and figured I would try it! they looked great in his truck... it is an awesome set up....Let me know if you need any help if you decide to get them! By the way first Time Out your truck is awesome looking, clean and well kept! 
Solar that last post was funny but it will only be 3-5 business days xysport LOL I believe thats how long it took to get mine.....


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

M&M Services said:


> By the way first Time Out your truck is awesome looking, clean and well kept!


Thanks! I still can't believe that it is mine. I just go for rides just to drive it. I think i have been to the grocery 5 times this week lol!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL I know how you feel thats how I was when I picked up my 03...and I am still doing that 5 months later LOL here are some upfitter pics

















let me know if you need anything else, i didnt have the time to pull the fuse block down tonight,,


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

I wrote up instructions for installing the upfitter switch's in the 04 and older super dutys, here's a link: http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/409328-upfitter-info-here.html

Let me know if you have any questions


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep, I found Exacly what I'm looking for.

....for a 2005 F-250. Where's their '04 kit? :angry:


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

Buy that switch and harness and follow the instructions that I posted last.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

rwilimo said:


> Buy that switch and harness and follow the instructions that I posted last.


Yeah, that's the plan as of now. That site gives me hope there may be a pre-fab version for an '04, though. I'm pretty sure mine wouldn't look as nice as yours, MM. Heavy sarcasm on 'pretty sure'.


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't think that there are any prefab versions out there. The only thing that needs to fabricated is the filler panel on the right side. You could always make a cardboard template and have a local plastic supply machine it for you.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

rwilimo did a nice job on his switches they look great! . any ways those pics I posted turned out like garbage...stupid camera....I'm happy with the way mine turned out...better than any aftermarket switches./..


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

They look twice as good in the dark. I am in love lol!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

They do look awesome at night..My kit was for an 05 and up also thatsall they sell them for, or came in from the factory...They fit good and work, no problem!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Anyone know if the Ford mirrors (with signals) have enough room to mount Hide-aways? I'm guessing not.

M&M, what functions do you have that switch controlling?

thanks again for the help & info. Pics are worth a thousand words.


----------



## rwilimo (Aug 26, 2005)

solar said:


> Anyone know if the Ford mirrors (with signals) have enough room to mount Hide-aways? I'm guessing not.
> 
> M&M, what functions do you have that switch controlling?
> 
> thanks again for the help & info. Pics are worth a thousand words.


I was thinking about this also, however the ford light is a very small sealed led assembly. I think that the only way to do it would be with some kind of led strobe mounted to the outside of the mirror. I would love to know if anyone else has a another idea.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

there is some room back there however not alot...I swapped the mirror lenses out in favor of the smoked ones from recon accessories.....They are awesome Full led's....Now as far as fitting a strobe tube back there, I think with some work it can be done however it will be tight.... I will look at the back of my old lenses to see exactly where you could put it...As far as my swtiches,
Switch# 1 is Strobe lights
Switch# 2 is open/may end up being the high idle mod 
switch# 3 used to run power to the back of the truck for a trailer mounted winch I used to have..Now open
switch# 4 is open
LOL it is kind of hard for me to find stuff to hook up to them..they are just plain cool I had to have them!
And glad we could help keep us posted.....


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

high idle mod???? please tell


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

M&M, 
Any chance you could repost those pictures? The image says they've been moved or deleted from Photobucket.

Thanks!
m


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

yes, let me get you some pics....
The high idle mod is actually provided by ford...The wires are in there for it....It basically allows the truck to speed up the idle to 1200 RPM in cold weather to prevent wet stacking etc...It wont go back down until you hit the gas/brake or flip the switch....
Pics will be posted shortly solar, my comp crashed and lost them all...


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

here is a day pic, and night shots...
































I like them alot, they look original...and are awesome looking! Let me know if you need anything else


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

high idle mod found here!
http://dan.prxy.org/Truck/Other/High_Idle/High_idle_mod.html


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Mike,

Did you have to fabricate the entire outside (highlighted in green) or just the panel on the right (highlighted in blue)? The panel looks like in order to make it flat you had to elevate the left side a bit = tricky!










Thanks,
m


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

I just had to fabricate the panel in blue...The one over the switches came with it....It is hard finding a piece curved like the switch panel, so I am still looking..the switchesfit in the cubby nicely!


----------

